# Broken bucket truck cables!



## qualls5 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a 1990 F-800 with an Asplundh LR50 bucket, serial # 900549. While in the bucket this past weekend the cables that work the upper boom broke, dropping me about 30' to the ground. I called a parts supplier for the cables & he told me the two cables I need are going to be $5400 each, that's his cost. :censored: Then he told me to just scrap out the truck and buy a newer one. Not everyone can shell out 30-40 grand for a better truck. I need some help in locating some cables that are not rediculouslly priced. Or if you know of a company that can make these type of cables. I realize most companies don't want the liability on there head. But someone has to be able to product quality replacement cables. Hope you guys can lead me in the right direction. Thanks for any help.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 5, 2010)

First of all, a similar asplundh truck is only going to run you a few grand. Numerous late 90's and 2000 models sell on ebay from numerous sources for $10-15k. Unless your truck and boom are in meticulous shape, you may be better off to think about upgrading to a newer one before trying to fix yours.

Second, if you're determined to fix yours, I'd look for an aircraft quality cable supplier. We have a company called Fastenal around here that sells all kinds of cable for utility companies. If you take a sample of yours in to them, they may be able to match it up. For $10k, you should be able to not only buy the cables but have someone install them for you. I had a boom completely rebuilt a few years back and it only cost $10k for the works - materials and labor. Have you checked the tree trader magazine or other tree care periodicals for bucket truck part suppiers?

Depending on where you're at in the midwest, I had DUECO in watertown, SD work on my boom. they're primarily a hi-ranger shop but they work on everything.


----------



## qualls5 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice AP. Unfortunately I have a limited budget am just getting started in tree work. I was hoping someone has delt with this before & found a different way to fix it. Looks like I might be in the market for a truck.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 7, 2010)

qualls5 said:


> Thanks for the advice AP. Unfortunately I have a limited budget am just getting started in tree work. I was hoping someone has delt with this before & found a different way to fix it. Looks like I might be in the market for a truck.



Call Dueco and see what they'd charge you for the cables. I'm sure you can find some for much less than what the other guy quoted you.


----------



## Amber (Oct 14, 2010)

We recondition/service/ and sell parts for bucket trucks... I'm pretty sure we have the cables you need and I'm guessing they're cheaper than that. Call Jeff 877-436-2256.


----------



## TREHUGR (Oct 19, 2010)

*Broken Cables*

Yikes, flying out of the sky in your bucket must have been scary. Was there any defects in the cables that were obvious? Cracks, pits, etc.? Did the cable itself break or did it break where it attached to the rod/ram? Both cables broke, ah? Scary. 

I know of a place in Canada that was selling cables for the LR50 a year back or so...I think they wanted $1,800 or so for the pair. I'll try to look up that information if your still interested.


----------



## TREHUGR (Oct 19, 2010)

Did you try to call your local Altec dealer...they should be able to get you this part for they bought out ole' Asplundh booms and if the boom is 25 years or younger...I believe they still have to sell replacement parts for them...try to look on there website and call there parts department.


----------



## lxt (Oct 19, 2010)

a 1990 asplundh boom??? this has been brought up before regarding their booms.......they will not service nor do they suggest anyone servicing them when they reach the 20year mark

basically at 20 years an asplundh boom is junk!!!! sorry.


LXT...................


----------



## nms0219 (Nov 10, 2010)

ya 20 years is their limit on service. Kinda sucks but 20 years is alot of abuse on a piece of safety gear. Guess thats how they keep selling new ones. If your in the market for a new er truck I got one for sale. Its got an altec on it, its in real nice shape


----------



## 04superduty (Nov 12, 2010)

i would question any shock loading the boom received when it fell out of the sky.


----------

